# tires



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

anybody know anything about the new Firehawk wideovals? There here on post(FORT SILL,OK) set of 4 577.60 w/ warranty and install,,Firestone guy said that are better than nitto's due to a new compound(UNI-T?) any opinions? :rofl:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

They're so new that there isn't any information on them out there. That said, try seeing if anyone has posted feedback at http://www.tirerack.com.


----------



## GeeTeeOh (Jan 2, 2005)

Just make sure that whatever tires you get have the same load rating and speed rating (or better) as the stock BFGs; look on the tire's sidewall or in the owner's manual. The Goat is a heavy, fast car so it's critical that replacement tires meet or beat the stocker's ratings (except for treadwear).


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

That's just like the tires I got, were made by Bridgestone, Fuzion ZRI...they also have the Uni-T technology too. I haven't had mine long enough to know if Uni-T makes a difference.


----------

